# how to know if hedgehog is cold?



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys, ok so I live in the Philippines, it's a tropical country so unlike most people here I don't really worry about my hedgehog going into hibernation mode, but I am trying to prepare myself for our summer season which starts around march-july, its the ber-months now so it's basically like the cool-season for us right now so yea, anyways I've noticed that when my hedgie sleeps he sometimes shakes? it's like when you feel a little chilly you just shake a bit, he doesn't do it often though but i wonder why he does it, could he be dreaming? it's kinda strange i mean it's a tropical country and even when i say it's the cool months now that doesn't mean it gets chilly or whatever, he's healthy and he doesn't have whs.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Check your hedgies belly. If it feels colder than usual, he may be a little cold. Even though your hedgie may not need a heat source, it would probably be a good idea to get a digital thermometer for the cage. You can get them pretty cheap. This would ensure that you're hedgie is always at the right temp


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Yup, you can usually tell how your hedgie is feeling by touching their belly. Their belly should be as warm or warmer than your hand. If it's cooler, your hedgie is too cold. 

Sometimes when animals sleep, their muscles spasm, so maybe you're just seeing that.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The thing is, though, I know my Rose and TikkLink's ChaCha both have cooler bellies all the time. Rose's cage is kept between 78 and 80 and she has never attempted to hibernate.

The best thing is to know your hedgehogs normal temperature and if it gets cooler than that then your hedgehog is probably hibernating. Always keep a thermometer in the cage and make sure the temperature doesn't fluctuate too much. This is just as important as keeping them warm.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your input,I will definitely be checking his belly more frequently, but i've finally figured out why he shakes... i thought he was asleep when he does it but apparently he is always awake when it happens i just can't see him cause he's in his igloo all the time so i can't really see if he's awake or not, but yea this morning i saw him shaking again so i lifted his igloo and i saw that he was awake and he was licking his thingy :-? so yea... i felt so awkward just interrupting him like that so i slowly placed his igloo in his cage so he could get a bit of "privacy" :roll: lol


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Boys will be boys :lol:


----------



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

@DesireeM81 Wow harvest looks so cool what kinda lizard is he?


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

Constantine said:


> Hey guys, ok so I live in the Philippines, it's a tropical country so unlike most people here I don't really worry about my hedgehog going into hibernation mode, but I am trying to prepare myself for our summer season which starts around march-july, its the ber-months now so it's basically like the cool-season for us right now so yea, anyways I've noticed that when my hedgie sleeps he sometimes shakes? it's like when you feel a little chilly you just shake a bit, he doesn't do it often though but i wonder why he does it, could he be dreaming? it's kinda strange i mean it's a tropical country and even when i say it's the cool months now that doesn't mean it gets chilly or whatever, he's healthy and he doesn't have whs.


Kabayan . I also live in the Philippines and Hibernation due to cold temparature here in our country is unlikely to happen because our weather is tropical and warm throughtout the year. It will not go lower than 74 F which is equivalent to 23 C even at night, rainy season and/ or during our cold weather (Dec-Feb).

The only cold place here in our country is Baguio and Tagaytay area.

Now maybe what we need to worry or ask about is our summer season which our temperature really gets hot (100 F - 37 C)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Constantine - Thanks! He's a crested gecko. Gave me a fright this morning to when one of his ledges collapses. Thankfully, he's okay.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

@ DesireeM81: Thank goodness he's alright. He really is very beautiful 

@ knlght: Yeah, that's what I'm worried about as well. This coming march-may will be my first summer with Popo... I have no idea what to do when it gets hot, im planning on moving him to our living room cause its a lot cooler there than my room, i already made holes on his cage (I use a large plastic storage box) and i plan on adding more, maybe ill buy some tiles to put in his cage for him to lie on when it gets hot, ang i might end up putting ice packs on the outside corners of his cage, especially on the side where he sleeps, since there are holes there i think the cold will flow right in... but aside from that what do you think i should do? We are also planning on moving to a different place cause we're just renting an apartment, I hope it's somewhere cooler in summer.


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

^ spoke to many breeders here in the philippines regarding summer time and they told me that hedgehogs can easily adopt to a hot temperature. 

placing an ice buckets near the cage is not a good idea for it can easily spike temparature. Just make sure water is available and the location of bin is well ventilated. I've heared that our summer season will be hotter last year about 100-102 F


----------



## hufflepuffqueen20 (8 mo ago)

Hi I have a question about them being cold as well what if they are balled up and shaking? and how would I be able to check if he is cold or not?


----------

